# Unitronic Spring Sale



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Unitronic is pleased to announce its Annual Spring Sale starting *April 2, 2015 through April 30, 2015*. This year, choose from the following:


*$50 OFF* NEW Performance Software*
Up to *10% OFF* select Unitronic Performance Hardware**












Unitronic’s Spring Sale Promotions are valid through its Dealer Network within North America only. Please visit the Dealer Locator to find your nearest Authorized Dealer! For more information or applicable hardware discounts, please visit the website at *www.getunitronic.com* and choose your vehicle’s year, make, model, and engine from the drop-down selections!





* Only applicable on NEW Performance Software Installations. NOT applicable on Upgrades, etc. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.
** Some exclusions apply. Please view the product page(s) for applicable discounts. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. Valid in North America only.
*** $100 promotional existing client discount can NOT be combined with Spring Sale Discount on K04 Upgrade Kits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Take advantage of the savings! Spring Sale ends April 30th.


----------

